# Saved a magpie‘s life a couple of days ago, we‘re buddies now. He comes back daily for treats and some play time!



## Paco Dennis (Aug 26, 2021)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/pbww01


----------



## feywon (Aug 26, 2021)

Most birds are smarter than a lot of people think they are. I've read and watched several videos that suggest the Corvidae class of birds have excellent memories about who does right by them and who is a threat as well as problem solving skills. Crows, Ravens and Magpies in particular.


----------



## feywon (Aug 26, 2021)

Read about one 'experiment where they placed two containers with food in them, and two 'tools', one of which made it easy to remove the food, the other ineffective on platform.  Two different crows were allowed to get the food, learning which  tool worked better. Then both crows were put on platform with two containers with food and the two tools.  They expected the crows to to fight over the useful tool. Instead they went to the ineffective tool and worked on it till it was shaped like the useful one. Then each could get food at same time. i tried finding a video, but i may have read about that instead of viewed it, and haven't been able to narrow my search enough.  
But i stumbled across this one that suggests how much they can learn just thru observation. They were familiar with all the objects involved but had to figure out the right sequence to get the food from the last step box. Just 3 1/3 minutes, skippable ad up front.


----------



## Bellbird (Aug 28, 2021)

If he/she starts nesting keep a big distance from them, otherwise you will get dive bombed and they mean business with their sharp beaks.


----------

